# WARNING: $pfstatd_enable is not set properly



## cybermerlin (Mar 19, 2014)

```
Mar 19 10:21:23 ghost root: /etc/rc: WARNING: $pfstatd_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Mar 19 10:21:24 ghost kernel: /etc/rc: WARNING: $pfstatd_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
```

After editing /usr/local/etc/rc.d/pfstatd the second line remains.


----------



## trh411 (Mar 19, 2014)

Please post your /etc/rc.conf file. Did you look at rc.conf(5)?


----------



## cybermerlin (Mar 19, 2014)

```
pf_enable="YES"
pf_rules="/etc/pf.conf"
pf_flags=""
pf_program="/sbin/pfctl"
pflog_enable="YES"
pflog_flags=""
pflog_logfile="/var/log/pf.log"
```
Something else from rc.conf?  I hope you understand that I can not completely post the entire conference*.*


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 19, 2014)

cybermerlin said:
			
		

> ```
> Mar 19 10:21:23 ghost root: /etc/rc: WARNING: $pfstatd_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
> Mar 19 10:21:24 ghost kernel: /etc/rc: WARNING: $pfstatd_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
> ```
> ...



Do not edit that file, it's installed by the port.  Read the instructions in it:

```
# Add the following lines to /etc/rc.conf to enable pfstatd:
# pfstatd_enable (bool):      Set to "NO" by default.
#                             Set it to "YES" to enable pfstatd
```


----------



## trh411 (Mar 19, 2014)

Please provide the output of `service pfstatd rcvar`.


----------



## cybermerlin (Mar 20, 2014)

I do not use pfstatd and did not install it.
`service pfstatd rcvar`

```
# pfstatd
#
pfstatd_enable=""
#   (default: "")
```


----------



## cybermerlin (Mar 20, 2014)

*ERROR: ipmon requires either ipfilter or ipnat enabled*

`uname -a`

```
FreeBSD ghost.ittown 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Fri Jan 17 01:46:25 UTC 2014 i386
```


```
Mar 20 10:35:35 ghost root: /etc/rc: ERROR: ipmon requires either ipfilter or ipnat enabled
Mar 20 10:35:35 ghost kernel: /etc/rc: ERROR: ipmon requires either ipfilter or ipnat enabled
```

I do not understand who is crying


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 20, 2014)

Topics merged, please do not create duplicates.

The /etc/rc script is the one reporting a problem.

You say you did not install sysutils/pfstat, but it is on that system.  What does `pkg which /usr/local/etc/rc.d/pfstatd` say?


----------



## cybermerlin (Mar 20, 2014)

`pkg which /usr/local/bin/pfstatd`

```
/usr/local/bin/pfstatd was not found in the database
```
`pkg which /usr/local/etc/rc.d/pfstatd`

```
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/pfstatd was not found in the database
```


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 20, 2014)

But those files exist, right?  `ls -lh /usr/local/bin/pfstatd`

As I said in the other thread, I think the package database was deleted, but not all the installed packages.


----------



## cybermerlin (Mar 20, 2014)

mb.
how can I find out who start PFSTATD?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 20, 2014)

cybermerlin said:
			
		

> mb.



What?



> how can I find out who start PFSTATD?



It already says: /etc/rc.

But does /usr/local/bin/pfstatd exist?  When was it created?  That was why I asked above.


----------



## cybermerlin (Mar 21, 2014)

```
12 -r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   9,1K  8 sep  2013 /usr/local/bin/pfstatd
```


----------

